# urxvt failed to start



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

After port upgrade I get this error


```
$ urxvt
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Undefined symbol "PL_sv_undef" referenced from COPY relocation in /usr/local/bin/urxvt
```


what is wrong with upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2011)

Try rebuilding x11/rxvt-unicode.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi I tried to rebuild it and got this error


```
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for rxvt-unicode-9.12_1
/usr/bin/patch -d /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode/work/rxvt-unicode-9.12 --forward --quiet -E -p0 -V simple --suffix .orig < /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode/files/extra-patch-imlocale
cd /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode/work/rxvt-unicode-9.12/src && ./gentables
Can't load '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/auto/Encode/HanExtra/HanExtra.so' for module Encode::HanExtra: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/auto/Encode/HanExtra/HanExtra.so: Undefined symbol "PL_stack_max" at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach/XSLoader.pm line 70.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Encode/HanExtra.pm line 7
Compilation failed in require at ./gentables line 11.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./gentables line 11.
*** Error code 9

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
```


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

I did *make deinstall* and *make install clean* and seen below error 


```
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for rxvt-unicode-9.12_1
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to doc/Makefile.in.rej
=> Patch patch-doc-Makefile.in failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks like your Perl is out of date. The current default version is 5.12.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

I will update my perl and try it now


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2011)

mnjagadeesh, you need to start formatting your posts now.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

DutchDaemon, Its a good suggestion. I will follow it. Thanks


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

SirDice, you helped me. thanks


----------

